# Funny/odd notes you found on plans.



## rktect 1 (Oct 30, 2009)

As I was going through a plan for an addition today I read an odd note so I thought I'd see if we could start a list of those really off the wall, funny or odd notes we find on plans from time to time.

Here is what the architect wrote.

"Building code shall take precedent over these plans and spec's.  If there exists a conflict, the sub-contractor shall not charge extra's for items necessary to meet code requirements for his work."

It's apparent to me that the architect is not building this addition, if he were this note would read something like, "....if a code requirement is found to be in conflict with these drawings, the architect is free to charge the client extra's for the lack of building code knowledge."


----------



## pyrguy (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: Funny/odd notes you found on plans.

I found a detail on a set of restaurant plans for a beer bottle. Drawn to scale with all the appropriate notes, detail, etc. It was all the way over against the binding. I commented on the detail as they forgot the city required recycling of glass.

None of the plan review comments were questioned. :lol:  :lol:


----------



## mjesse (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: Funny/odd notes you found on plans.

One of my favorites from my custom home days was for the height of a balloon framed entry wall;

"Frame height approximately 12' 4-25/64"

Pretty sure that archy never set foot on a residential construction site  :roll:

mj


----------



## GREEN (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: Funny/odd notes you found on plans.

I like when the arch. doesn't even get the use group or construction types correct.


----------



## Mule (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: Funny/odd notes you found on plans.

I like it when they have the wrong city on the plans! :roll:


----------



## Gene Boecker (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: Funny/odd notes you found on plans.

One of my favorites was from several years ago when drawing involved "drawing."  In a detail for the fountain that was to be the center-point for an atrium space, a line was drawn at an odd angle from the edge of the "water level" to a balcony section cut on an adjoining detail.  On that adjoinging detail stood a fisherman with hat, basket and lures.   :lol:


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: Funny/odd notes you found on plans.

How about the wrong code year or wrong code. Had one 2 months ago the referenced the 2006 UBC.  :roll:


----------



## rktect 1 (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: Funny/odd notes you found on plans.

Yeah, I get the wrong code references to 1995 CABO or 1996 BOCA and even other cities ordinances.  Per the city of XXXXX.  I always correct that.

I had this set the other day that starts out with the architectural set.  The sheets are listed as A-1, A-2, A-3, A-3.1 so on and so forth.  Then we move into M-1 (mech.), P-1 (plumb.), E-1 (elec.).  Okay, typical.  The I see D-1, D-2, F-1, F-2.  Apparently details go on sheet D's.  The F's had me stumped until I realized those were for the Fireplace elevations, plans and sections.  We were lucky there was no Pool, what would happen to the plumbing set then?


----------



## smeismer (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: Funny/odd notes you found on plans.

There was a Mechanical engineer in Montana who used to add whimsical details.  One I remember was for a duck penetration, the picture showed a duck shoved partway through a duct.  Another was a plan designer who had a standard roof detail with the shingles lapped the wrong direction.  One long spec on a job had a note that "if the plan reviewer had read to this point, the architect would buy him lunch"


----------



## peach (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: Funny/odd notes you found on plans.

bank:  the cross section thru the vault showed bags of money laying on the floor and bills flying around in the vault.. cute..


----------



## TJacobs (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: Funny/odd notes you found on plans.



			
				rktect 1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I get the wrong code references to 1995 CABO or 1996 BOCA and even other cities ordinances.  Per the city of XXXXX.  I always correct that.I had this set the other day that starts out with the architectural set.  The sheets are listed as A-1, A-2, A-3, A-3.1 so on and so forth.  Then we move into M-1 (mech.), P-1 (plumb.), E-1 (elec.).  Okay, typical.  The I see D-1, D-2, F-1, F-2.  Apparently details go on sheet D's.  The F's had me stumped until I realized those were for the Fireplace elevations, plans and sections.  We were lucky there was no Pool, what would happen to the plumbing set then?


Sounds like plans I have reviewed for a builder that starts with P and ends with E.  Of course, try to get them to build to the plans... :lol:


----------



## atomahutna (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: Funny/odd notes you found on plans.

"First STAGE Theatre": the performance area is classified as a platform, not a stage "because any curtains, scenery or props that would  be utilized for a performance are always made of incombustable materials."


----------



## High Desert (Nov 13, 2009)

Re: Funny/odd notes you found on plans.

Not notes, but visual things on plans:

Floor plan showing someone sitting on the water closet.

A man looking out a second story window with his legs visible in the first floor window directly below.


----------

